# 2.0 timing belt tensioner tool



## jrl_1644 (Mar 18, 2003)

Is there anybody in the Sacramento Area that has a timing belt tensioner tool I could rent or borrow.

Parts should be coming this week and I am hoping to get this done Friday since I have the day off.
2.0 NB with AEG motor.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I would check the Regional section of the forums. And over at newbeetle.org. I know there are some California owners over there.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I just did the timing belt on a 2.0L and I did not have the tool; I made my own, it worked out ok. I think you have a number of options: 

1. buy a special tool "Tension Pulley Spanner Wrench Vw Audi"; off of a site like amazon, overnight it and have it for the weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eywords=Tension+Pulley+Spanner+Wrench+Vw+Audi 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=vw timng belt tension tool

2. try a "normal" tool: 

a. 90 degree angled needle nose pliers: 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...e=UTF-8#q=90+degree+angled+needle+nose+pliers

b. 90 degree snap ring pliers: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=90+...=yXCUVfOsAsTLsAX8lq6IAg&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAA&dpr=1

3. make your own: I went to a hardware store and got some tapered pins, that fit the holes in the tensioner and clamped them in a needle nose vise grip. While not perfect; it worked and I got the job done. Go to a hardware store with your new tensioner pulley; find a pair of tensioner pins, that fit. I got some that had to be tapped in the holes; fit tight and then I clamped on the vise grip pliers and it worked. 

"hardware: tapered pins" 

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=hardware tapered pins

"needle nose vise grip pliers": 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...pv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=needle+nose+vise+grips+pliers


----------



## jrl_1644 (Mar 18, 2003)

I bought some 90 degree angle needle nose yesterday. 
Thanks.


----------

